# Watch holder



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Western theme watch holder. Really happy on how it came out and how the carvings came out. 

Black walnut harvested by a friend.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice carving. What SW did you use?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you deserve to be happy w/ this...
I like what you did..
a lot...


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks all. 

I model in blender3d or zbrush and export to stl. 

I have a Carvewright (CW) small format cnc (hobby machine) which uses a proprietary CAM system so no g-code. I convert the stl to the CW format and upload to the machine for carving.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Turned out very well, Oscar. Great idea.


----------



## anndel (Aug 18, 2019)

Awesome carving, cheers!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice, but I am not sure I even know anyone who wears a watch anymore. I know I have not worn one since around 1995. Now just check my phone if I want to know the time.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's worth more than my watch -- which was $8 at WalMart. Just want to know what time it is. Don't need anything fancier.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

JOAT, A lot less people wear watches now a days. I even stopped wearing watches for a while but that only lasted a little bit. Most of my career I worked in areas where phones were not allowed so it was nice having a watch. 

What's nice about this design is it can be used for more than watches. My wife just requested one for bracelets. It of course has to have a lotus flower design carved in it. I am still trying to figure out the design.

honesttjohn, Not sure about that. I used what ever nice scrap wood I had laying around.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Oscar36 said:


> What's nice about this design is it can be used for more than watches. My wife just requested one for bracelets.


OK, that makes sense to me. I think you would do well selling them, if you call them bracelet stands, instead of watch stands. I wore a watch daily, until I got disability, and no longer HAD to keep track of time. A bit after that stopped wearing a watch period. Altho, did have a nice pocket watch, one that played music when you opened the lid, carried that for awhile, but then stopped carrying it too.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds like a very cool watch. 

Woodworking is just my stress reliever. I do woodworking for myself and gifts. No selling projects (not counting patterns and plans). At least up to this point.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Oscar36 said:


> JOAT, A lot less people wear watches now a days. I even stopped wearing watches for a while but that only lasted a little bit. Most of my career I worked in areas where phones were not allowed so it was nice having a watch.
> 
> What's nice about this design is it can be used for more than watches. My wife just requested one for bracelets. It of course has to have a lotus flower design carved in it. I am still trying to figure out the design.
> 
> honesttjohn, Not sure about that. I used what ever nice scrap wood I had laying around.


Actually, watches are coming back - millenials are wearing them.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

PhilBa said:


> Actually, watches are coming back - millenials are wearing them.


I wonder why, because I have met a couple who could not read a watch dial and know what the time was. Only way they could tell the time was if it was from digital numbers.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The new watches are small computers and connect to the internet. Time is NOT of the essence.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

DesertRatTom said:


> The new watches are small computers and connect to the internet. Time is NOT of the essence.


Or a fashion statement.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

JFPNCM said:


> Or a fashion statement.


Or cult conformity!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

PhilBa said:


> JFPNCM said:
> 
> 
> > Or a fashion statement.
> ...


Or Fitbit's for tracking steps and pulse of the fitness gurus. 👍


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

It may be slightly generational as well as professional environment. I don't know anyone at work (office environment) that doesn't wear a watch. Age range is between mid 40s to early 60s.

But getting back to the bracelet holder, my wife has okayed this design.

The four slots are place holders where the braces will hold the wood. It will be 18 inches long by 2.5 inches wide.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Finally got to this project. Lumber is a little rougher than from my local wood store but the color is spectacular (air dried for 2 years).

The wood was harvested by a neighbor from somewhere in Missouri I believe. 

Black walnut with red oak brace and 17 inches long by about 5 inches tall.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oscar36 said:


> Sounds like a very cool watch.
> 
> Woodworking is just my stress reliever. I do woodworking for myself and gifts. No selling projects (not counting patterns and plans). At least up to this point.


Do you have a link for your patterns and plans? Thanks.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

This is a great project, Oscar. Relatively easy to make, and looks great.

As to wearing watches, I haven't worn one since I retired. The advantage to a wrist watch while working was that while in meetings you could easily sneak a glance at your wrist without making it obvious you were checking the time. :laugh:


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Jim,

I have a Carvewright CNC which uses a proprietary format for patterns. I sell my patterns through them which unfortunately are not usable by the world at large.

I have shared a few of my patterns as gray scale height map images. https://www.pinterest.com/oscarluis32/gray-scale-depth-map-images/

Oscar


----------

